# Trick R' Treat Animated Short



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

HAPPY HALLOWEEN, PEEPS! Enjoy! :jol:


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I love Sam! He's so cute.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I like the animation style of the video. I'm really going to have to see Trick R' Treat one of these days.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Agreed - a high quality look to it, and yay for Sam for kicking that creep's butt


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

RoxyBlue said:


> Agreed - a high quality look to it, and yay for Sam for kicking that creep's butt


Too bad that doesn't happen in real life. Way too many creeps out there.


----------

